
Artillery Crater Analysis and Detection Engine - Gracana
https://rudiment.info/project/arcade/
======
Agustus
This is a great use of technologies from other applications to bring a
solution for the rote method of crater detection. Thank you for submitting
this Gracana!

------
ternaryoperator
I was surprised to see how simple it is to locate the gun once you've
identified a crater. I thought _that_ would be the problem, rather than crater
identification.

